# Verkaufe Lost Planet 2 PS3



## PassitheRock (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen



Ich verkaufe mein Lost Planet 2 für die PS3



Das Spiel ist in einem Top Zustand, nur kurz angespielt



Dachte so an 40€ inkl.


----------

